# Order



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Could you check an order for me?

I'm not 100% sure but I think something may have been missed off  

On the invoice my account no is shown as 30250281

I've checked my email confirmation that I received after making the order, but it doesn't show what was ordered.

I thought I'd ordered 3 MF's but have only received 2 in the post...

Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Any info??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Nick, 

We didnt have one in stock, so, rather than holding the whole order up we part ship at no additional cost to you and then when the balance comes in we ship them over to you 

HTH


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

No problem Johnny, any idea when you're expecting some in?


----------

